# Riding to a Metronome



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Metronomes that are loud enough to be heard from across the arena are pretty pricey. Mine is a portable one that is super quiet; it does me absolutely no good practicing my violin, lol! If you could find a portable one small enough that's also loud enough, you could clip it onto the Dring of your saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I did that for while with my horses. Frankly I hated it - too annoying. So quit after a week or 2.  Better ride to the music (just find the rythmo you need).


----------



## NorthernTack (Jul 17, 2011)

Rhythm beads could possibly be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I did that for while with my horses. Frankly I hated it - too annoying. So quit after a week or 2.  Better ride to the music (just find the rythmo you need).


Gets my vote, music is great, so are things like chanting nursery rhymes, which is my favorite tactic when out on the trails. When there is courage failure, of horse or rider or both, it help reestablish breathing, rhythm and trust and can get you back into sync:wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love rhythm beads and they really do help me. It gives your mind something to focus on. They are cheap and easy to make yourself. Really, if you didn't want something very pricy, just grab a jingle bell off your Christmas decorations and braid it into the mane with a string. Does the same thing.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Neat, thanks for all of the input about how you all keep time and pace! These are some great tips.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried the singing when I rode last night - and it really helped! I'm re-training an OTTB, and she does not know the meaning of the word rhythm! 

By the end of the ride, I found I was able to keep her rhythm fairly regular - definitely the best so far...

And the song I was singing in my head...?

*Ding*, *dong* the *witch* is *dead*. *Which* old *witch*? *The* wicked *witch!*

The bold words are where I 'sat' in the rising trot haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My favorite is One man went to mow, LOL, can go on for ever, glad it helped.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Just get yourself some honky tonk Hank Williams music and turn it up loud.

It has the right beat and the horses like it too.


----------

